# Destiny's Art



## Destiny (May 1, 2005)

Here's an old one i did:





And these ones are ancient artwork:







You can see more at my site: Destiny Art 
And my new DA account:


----------



## rokkudaime (May 1, 2005)

i like your style. did you use pencil or did you ink them?


----------



## Destiny (May 1, 2005)

its just HB pencil, pretty much


----------



## rokkudaime (May 1, 2005)

even the first page? yo check my thread. see if you like it.


----------



## Destiny (May 1, 2005)

Yup, even the first page. I'll take a look


----------



## Miso (May 1, 2005)

OMG...I'm !

This is sooooo awesome! 
Got a Deviantart account? Then I'll definitely visit it!


----------



## rokkudaime (May 1, 2005)

dude, what about the my style?


----------



## Destiny (May 1, 2005)

thanks miso, but i dont hav a DA account =P

you're style just rings a bell, no big deal


----------



## Phosphorus (May 1, 2005)

Very nice. I love your style.


----------



## forsak3n (May 1, 2005)

The first one is wicked man... mind if I try and color them? Naruto and Sakura look awesome.


----------



## Destiny (May 1, 2005)

Thanks ^^
Feel free to colour them if u want forsak3n


----------



## SpookySqueek (May 1, 2005)

I'm in awe! The first one is beautiful. I love the use of thick black lines and hatching. The way you did Sasuke's jacket reminds me of the FLCL manga. I also like Sakura's eyes, and how you drew everyone's hair. 
The second one is just as good, the smooth lines and the detaling on everything is wonderful. 
The third one is cute, but I have a question, who did Sasuke summon? It looks like someone from Final Fantasy, but I never played any of those games.


----------



## Miso (May 1, 2005)

Destiny may I color the NarutoxFinalFantasyVIII clash???
It's sooooo funny!
But what's the GF which is Naruto summoning? Gaara has Cactorius and Sasuke Squall (.....lol......)
If you allow me to color the third pic may I also post it at my DA account? Of course I'll say that the lineart is your work and I can give a link (perhaps you've got a homepage?).

Thx..
Miso


----------



## Phosphorus (May 1, 2005)

Miso said:
			
		

> Destiny may I color the NarutoxFinalFantasyVIII clash???
> It's sooooo funny!
> But what's the GF which is Naruto summoning? Gaara has Cactorius and Sasuke Squall (.....lol......)
> If you allow me to color the third pic may I also post it at my DA account? Of course I'll say that the lineart is your work and I can give a link (perhaps you've got a homepage?).
> ...


It's a moogle.


----------



## Gator (May 1, 2005)

LOL!!! I love the last one!! Sasuke summoning Squall...too funny!! The 2nd one is beautiful...my god... REPP


----------



## Amuro (May 1, 2005)

i'm sure i've seen that first pic before you posted anywhere else?

anyhoo very nice style you've got the summoning one made me laugh so hard (squall wtf) :rofl keep up the good work


----------



## Mangaka (May 1, 2005)

I think the second one is really funny cool  hihi  but I like the first more,, I think you should colour that one bro  lovely work,, keep it upp


----------



## Destiny (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone! its apprieciated =D



> If you allow me to color the third pic may I also post it at my DA account? Of course I'll say that the lineart is your work and I can give a link (perhaps you've got a homepage?).


Sure, you can colour any of my work and post it anywhere as long as you mention the lineart is done by me.
Also mentioning my site would b nice, its at: Destiny Art


----------



## Pinkaugust (May 1, 2005)

That's really awesome!! I admire your style, I love it!!


----------



## Destiny (May 1, 2005)

cheers august ^^


----------



## Haruka (May 1, 2005)

I've examined your style. I say, it's the most creative and individual Style i've ever seen.
The lines are rough and angular, yet it feels smooth at the same time! My eyes just melt when ever i see them. It's so professional, but it still looks like a fan art.
It's strange, but it's a good strange. None of your art is boring, each of them have their own personality.  10/10


----------



## itachi123 (May 1, 2005)

i say there realy good 10/10 now if only i could be as good :


----------



## Destiny (May 1, 2005)

thanks lots =D


----------



## OrphanBoy (May 2, 2005)

yikes!

and another one with incredible talent 

i especially like the second pic.  very nicely drawn.


----------



## Destiny (May 2, 2005)

thanks.
here's a Haku pic i made recently:


----------



## StoneWalker (May 2, 2005)

that new one is the shit.  dude, you made Haku smexy  0___0;; how the hell'd you do that?

*bows down*   that one looks like a manga cover  XD  .n____n.


----------



## hinata smile (May 2, 2005)

u have talent that is very nice


----------



## onlinedevil (May 2, 2005)

Wow. You can make funny ones, you can do great ones. Looking at your age, if you can do those REALLY quick, you have the talent to actually make your own manga and stuff.


----------



## OrphanBoy (May 2, 2005)

very nice 

you're very good with eyes, which i admire.


----------



## rokkudaime (May 2, 2005)

nice job! haku looks soo cute. too bad he aint a woman.


----------



## That Other Ninja (May 2, 2005)

Nice line work indeed, very clean.  Some discrepencies with proportion but I am only critical because you are among above average illustrators.   But then again, anime is somewhat idealized and abstracted as it is.  Anyway great stuff.  

Btw, are you male or female?


----------



## Destiny (May 2, 2005)

cheers all


----------



## silverwings (May 2, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> thanks.
> here's a Haku pic i made recently:



 :amazed  That's _incredible!_ Some of the best fanart I've seen.


----------



## PATMAN (May 2, 2005)

i love it, i call you god


----------



## justafase (May 2, 2005)

I gotta request a Temari and/or Sakura pic 

Not much else I can say, your art is awesome and the style is especially cool


----------



## Destiny (May 3, 2005)

thanks a bunch all ^^

im a guy btw


----------



## amithee (May 3, 2005)

you have a really neato, angular style of drawing - very distinctive!  i especially like the way you draw eyes and clothing.

thx for sharing!  keep drawing and posting, and i look forward to seeing more of your work!!


----------



## akakaminari (May 3, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> Here's an old one i did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg the summoning pic is funny i love it


----------



## Dabura (May 3, 2005)

thats so perfectly drawn.  And I love your style, the lines are so beautiful.  Just so awesome, very good indeed. But if those are old, show us some recent ones ^^


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

> I gotta request a Temari and/or Sakura pic


Here's a recent one:


----------



## StoneWalker (May 5, 2005)

hahah, now I recognize your art, I've seen these on DA before XD

the sakura one is really cool


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

On DA? I dont hav a DA account...


----------



## justafase (May 5, 2005)

Whoa, I think that's my favorite rendition of her ever


----------



## ubernoob (May 5, 2005)

finaly jees every freakin time i tried to get into this thread for like 2 weeks the stupid NF server freaked out at me and oooooo it was worth the wait great stuff.  such clean lines must resist urge to color... lol

wish i could get a DA account, stupid DA banned my ISP for no apparent or mentioned reason so they wont let me get an accoutn.  though i'd only be able to put up other people's linearts that i colored but any way great stuff i wana see more much much more


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

thanks justafase & uber ^^


----------



## StoneWalker (May 5, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> On DA? I dont hav a DA account...



you don't  o.0;;;

I could have sworn I've seen  on DA

woah


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

Hm... hope its not someone taking credit for my stuff.
I remember registering to DA years ago, but i dont recall uploading any pics.


----------



## StoneWalker (May 5, 2005)

DA has a lot of art thieves  T____T  I wouldn't be surprised if I've seen someone upload that XD  people can't resist pretty art


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

hehehe maybe =P


----------



## Norb (May 5, 2005)

Destiny... you've done what no one else cud with ur drawings 
you turned me bi 
that's it I love you


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

hahaha wow XD


----------



## Norb (May 5, 2005)

you should seriously consider opening a DA account you'd surely get a lot of fans


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

Hehe i might do that =)


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

Here's one i did earlier today. Not Naruto related, but artwork nonetheless. It's a scene i made of Prince of Tennis, manga style:


----------



## Norb (May 5, 2005)

omg.. that's fuji right?  and i just started watching PoT


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

yup, thats Fuji. He's awsome


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

And then there was Temari. I did this just now:


----------



## Norb (May 5, 2005)

Man seriously you're GOOD!


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

hehe thanks ^^


----------



## Nick (May 5, 2005)

Wowzorz!! that some great skills you got there!!
Temari and Sakura look great!! I would love it if you drew another Sakura


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

thanks, i might draw another one later


----------



## silverwings (May 5, 2005)

[meekly]If you get the chance, could you draw Gaara?[/meekly]

:


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

sure thing =)


----------



## ubernoob (May 5, 2005)

ur thread hates me destiny temari isnt showing up


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

o, thats strange. a couple people hav been saying some of my pics arent showing up for some reason


----------



## liz (May 5, 2005)

It wasn't showing up earlier too. My guess is that the server where u hosted your artwork was down for a while. Now it's okay. 

Anyway, I love your work. U must do more!!


----------



## LMP (May 5, 2005)

OMGGG YES!!!

I love the thick lines on the first one... thick outlines like... rock my world more than anything HAHA XD

I like your style... very "doujinshi" like HAHA I don't know how else to describe it XD  The way you draw eyes and the facial features reminds me ALOT of HTK even though it's very original.  Maybe it's just me haha.

You win big point from me for drawing that page with Fuji in it <3

I WANT MOREEE


Oh yea, are you the same Destiny that was drawing for this manga forum and your manga was like... something something heaven or somethign :\\ I can't remember the forum site and I can't remember the name of the manga.... but yea.  And your ava was of Atobe there :|  right? :\\


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

Thanks a bunch =)


----------



## ubernoob (May 5, 2005)

YAY and now i see it.  great job on temari, maybe im just being annoying but on temari the torso is very long which is a nice style i admit but still a little long and her right hand is a bit large but i dont really care she's still hot lol


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

Really both her hands are a bit large, and the body is a little out of proportion. thanks dude =)



> Oh yea, are you the same Destiny that was drawing for this manga forum and your manga was like... something something heaven or somethign :\\ I can't remember the forum site and I can't remember the name of the manga.... but yea. And your ava was of Atobe there :| right? :\\


yep thats me


----------



## LMP (May 5, 2005)

AHhaha I just guessed... because none of your links work on that forum XD


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

*laugh* =P


----------



## bigmac996 (May 5, 2005)

Very awesome artwork you got there Destiny! Very Tetsuya Nomura-like. n__n


----------



## Destiny (May 5, 2005)

Thanks. Tetsuya Nomura is a great inspiration


----------



## dbcomix (May 5, 2005)

yo.... do joo do any naruto fan manga?


----------



## justafase (May 6, 2005)

I love the Temari, especially the normal clothes 

Exceptional stuff Destiny


----------



## Destiny (May 6, 2005)

Thanks. And i dont do any manga


----------



## coldcity333 (May 6, 2005)

..... what can i say dude... you rock some of the illest pencils that i ve ever seen... that P.O.T page blew my mind... what do you do for a living though... cos someone GOTTA be payin you for that kind of skill......


----------



## Destiny (May 6, 2005)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> ..... what can i say dude... you rock some of the illest pencils that i ve ever seen... that P.O.T page blew my mind... what do you do for a living though... cos someone GOTTA be payin you for that kind of skill......


Hehehe i wish. I'm a 3D animation student =)


----------



## Destiny (May 6, 2005)

cheers Nish ^^


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2005)

nice art man, i really liked how Sakura looked


----------



## RaZzy (May 7, 2005)

nice pro art... i love it
inspired me to make some naruto drawings aswell


----------



## Destiny (May 7, 2005)

hehe thanks ^^
i'll do one of itachi as well


----------



## Feathers! (May 7, 2005)

Damn, Destiny... please come over and pwn this weeks sketch of the week already, topic: "versus"... more competition means less chance of me winning but more great art to inspire.  think about it.


----------



## bronzhawk (May 7, 2005)

Very Nice I like it a lot me reps.


----------



## Destiny (May 7, 2005)

thanks



			
				aburo yin said:
			
		

> Damn, Destiny... please come over and pwn this weeks sketch of the week already, topic: "versus"... more competition means less chance of me winning but more great art to inspire.  think about it.


Hehe yeah i'll think about it ^^


----------



## ghostfire (May 8, 2005)

: These are all great. The summoning had me laughing to tears. You have such great detailing... I loved it when I took a closer look at their headband symbols. And Haku is excellent. I haven't seen any better fanart pencilwork of him anywhere.


----------



## Destiny (May 8, 2005)

ghostfire said:
			
		

> : These are all great. The summoning had me laughing to tears. You have such great detailing... I loved it when I took a closer look at their headband symbols. And Haku is excellent. I haven't seen any better fanart pencilwork of him anywhere.


Hehe thats so nice to hear =D


----------



## Funky_des (May 8, 2005)

* U Should Make Ur Own Manga!!!!! I Am Awed By Ur Skills!!!!*


----------



## Ace (inactive) (May 8, 2005)

just couldnt stop myself from colouring it ^_^



EDIT: fixed the pic with the advise i got..


----------



## ubernoob (May 8, 2005)

its pretty good but her skin is a bit dark for anime skin, all females have very very light skin, she looks extremely tan but the bg is perfect i tink.  maybe ill give in and color temari lol
edit: yay better i like


----------



## Ace (inactive) (May 8, 2005)

and temari.. >_<


----------



## Destiny (May 8, 2005)

Very nice =)


----------



## Destiny (May 9, 2005)

Here's Itachi:


----------



## Norb (May 9, 2005)

I think the colouring itself is very good but the choice of font is letting the quality down =[


----------



## justafase (May 9, 2005)

Itachi never looked cooler


----------



## That Other Ninja (May 9, 2005)

Not bad, body's too long in relation to his head and his right arm is too long where it's bending at the elbow compared to the left arm, but not bad.


----------



## Svenjamin (May 9, 2005)

WOW thats cool, but yeah i agree that the body is a bit long, and next time make his eyes and hair less feminine, otherwise thats amazing!


----------



## Destiny (May 9, 2005)

like LMP, the feminine look is part of my drawing style, so it'll most likely to stay that way. Thanks for the comments anyway =)


----------



## Norb (May 9, 2005)

Destiny nice itachi xD I bet if you keep drawing feminine guys, you'll get popular the the yaoi fans xD


----------



## Destiny (May 9, 2005)

lol thats a scary thought...


----------



## silverwings (May 9, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> Here's Itachi:



Your Itachi > Kishi's Itachi.     Really, it's really cool!

don't forget to gaara, please.  ^^;


----------



## forsak3n (May 9, 2005)

Looks great, but like somone already mentioned, the right arm seems too big in relation to the body. I think the body fits perfectly though. Nice tie  lol


Draw Naruto, in a punk outfit! I drew him as a guitarist lol, but my scanner don't work


----------



## Destiny (May 9, 2005)

Hehe i'll c what i come up with. Gaara's up next


----------



## Ace (inactive) (May 9, 2005)

i would love you so much if you can draw this guy:

*Spoiler*: _characterdesign_ 





(the second one was NOT done by me, but sariachan)



and please keep his outfit 
in return ill colour any one picture you want me to


----------



## Gator (May 9, 2005)

Whoa..Itachi looks greaaat! *swoons*


----------



## StoneWalker (May 9, 2005)

bah, I can't be bothered to PM you and ask if you want this to be a sticky. lazy-ass, me is.

*stickies anyway*  XD


----------



## LMP (May 9, 2005)

OMG.  HOTTTTTTT itachi <3<3<3

Mind if I CG that in my spare time? XD





			
				Destiny said:
			
		

> like LMP, the feminine look is part of my drawing style, so it'll most likely to stay that way. Thanks for the comments anyway =)



HAHA!  Go feminine styles!! <3


----------



## Destiny (May 9, 2005)

Haha thanks all.
That's a kool character Ace, i might draw him before Gaara lol *duck and cover*
Yay stickied lol, i dont mind anyways ^^
You can Cg it if u want LMP. Powah to the feminine stylez


----------



## Norb (May 9, 2005)

wohoo destiny got stickied xD more more


----------



## Destiny (May 10, 2005)

Here you go Ace. Hope you don't mind it being in a manga layout. 
Left to right, traditional manga style:


----------



## silverwings (May 10, 2005)

Nice.  I have no idea what it is, but nice.  I don't mind waiting for anything because everything you put out is great!   

Though the 'page' kinda reminds me of Yugioh/other card game animes.  That intentional?


----------



## Destiny (May 10, 2005)

hehe well it's featuring Ace's character, who obviously likes his cards.
honestly, i dont even like yugioh =P


----------



## Norb (May 10, 2005)

Aw Destiny! Great work as expected xD


----------



## ubernoob (May 10, 2005)

*drools* your art is so i guess i should say color prone lol great stuff great stuff


----------



## forsak3n (May 10, 2005)

That is so  wicked, you should make your own manga or something


----------



## Destiny (May 10, 2005)

thanks ^^
im thinking about making a Naruto doujinshi (fanmanga)


----------



## forsak3n (May 10, 2005)

Dude, I tried to color it, I hope you don't mind =/


----------



## Destiny (May 10, 2005)

I dont mind at all, as long as u dont take credit for my work obviously lol =P
looks great man


----------



## LMP (May 10, 2005)

Dude Des that manga page of Ace's char OWNS.  He's so awsome.  But I like sasuke better XD XD

I'll request for you to draw me something too... one day XD

If you do make a doujinshi, make sure you provide international shipping XD


----------



## silentruth (May 10, 2005)

renji + urahara!!!
..
pleaseee???? it's my birthday this saturday.....xD


----------



## Destiny (May 10, 2005)

haha if i can actually manage to make a half-decent doujinshi that is XP

renji+urahara? seeing as its yer bday, i normally would, but i hav no idea who whose two are lol


----------



## Ace (inactive) (May 10, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> Here you go Ace. Hope you don't mind it being in a manga layout.
> Left to right, traditional manga style:



i....
love you 

no but serious, thnks man! its great 
(im no yugioh fan )

im going to cg this 

destiny.. you have any cg requests?


----------



## forsak3n (May 10, 2005)

Draw Naruto!

or Gatts from Berserk!


----------



## Destiny (May 10, 2005)

i dont hav any cg requests, but thanks anyway =)
i'll draw naruto sometime later on


----------



## rokkudaime (May 10, 2005)

you really have talent. its very rare to see such good artists


----------



## Miso (May 10, 2005)

Wow...the doujinshi is supercool! You've such a great talent I really envy you !


----------



## ubernoob (May 10, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> renji+urahara? seeing as its yer bday, i normally would, but i hav no idea who whose two are lol


renji and urahara are bleach characters not to hard to find them. heres a pic
renji: Link removed
urahara: 

urahara or atleast a good one was hard to find but here u go, i wana see this too


----------



## Destiny (May 10, 2005)

i dont see any pics


----------



## Bloody_Shikamaru (May 10, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> i dont see any pics



You have to register to see them...i Guess


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (May 10, 2005)

Wow! You have so unique but sweet style ...... i just have no words! You make every one u want look sexy ^^ Keep it going


----------



## dbcomix (May 10, 2005)

forsak3n said:
			
		

> Dude, I tried to color it, I hope you don't mind =/



aww man! thats tight!!!! i wish i could make manga that good.ing
nice coloring too....


----------



## Feathers! (May 10, 2005)

Thats crazy D... mucho talented. 
forsak3n- thats pretty amazing... the reflection feel... nice.


----------



## Norb (May 11, 2005)

great colouring by forsak3n =]
I don't think anyone can stop loving destiny's work xD


----------



## justafase (May 11, 2005)

Cool manga, nice coloring


----------



## Destiny (May 11, 2005)

cheers guys


----------



## silentruth (May 11, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> haha if i can actually manage to make a half-decent doujinshi that is XP
> 
> renji+urahara? seeing as its yer bday, i normally would, but i hav no idea who whose two are lol


omgosh you'll do it!??!

renji (red):




urahara:
really hard to find a good picture of him...=\ there is none =.= 
v guy with hat in first panel, guy in second panel

v last panel


----------



## ubernoob (May 11, 2005)

oh well ill try to make sure i dont post pic links that dont work but  he ^ took care of it


----------



## Rinali (May 11, 2005)

that is some friggin great art...tho the arms looks a bit odd to me


----------



## Nono (May 11, 2005)

this is awesome.  i love your style!  you're much better than me


----------



## Fear The Mullet (May 11, 2005)

Allright, so listen good you muthafoka...

Get the hell off the internet, RIGHT now. Think up a story line and make a manga, cause you are wasting your talent waiting around. Get started RIGHT now. Now! Go! I Don't see you frigin drawing! Do it!

Amazing stuff man. Your style is very original, and very refined. Get to it!


----------



## Tanon (May 11, 2005)

...wow.

The artwork was awesome, but honestly, what took the cake was the Ace manga page. That was freakin' ungodly awesome. Your soooooo gonna get requests from everyone under the sun.

Um...speaking of, could you do a Yondie when you get a chance? ^^;;


----------



## Bloody_Shikamaru (May 11, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> btw, who's Yondie?



Yondie = Yondaime, The Fourth Hokage =)


----------



## itachi123 (May 11, 2005)

i said it once and ill say it again ur drawings are great  : 
and for one requst if u couldeven with other request could u do
this


----------



## Tanon (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, sorry, Yondie is Yondaime. He ish teh man 8)


----------



## Destiny (May 12, 2005)

I'll see what i can manage


----------



## saithan (May 12, 2005)

Destiny your work is just.... wow. It was pure coincidence that I saw your "Sakura" art in the Sakura fc, and somehow I ended up on this thread and your work just kept blowing my mind off   .

I just went through the whole thread and I hope that we'll get to see more of your cool drawing. Um... also I noticed that your favorite manga is Hikaru no Go, so I wanted to ask you if you had any art drawn from that manga, if not I was wondering if you'd draw one where Hikaru makes the Divine move, that would be awesome  :


----------



## Ace (inactive) (May 12, 2005)

ofcourse everyone loves the manga page because of my charcter 

halfway done colouring it.. i dont have much free time on hands..


----------



## Destiny (May 12, 2005)

> I just went through the whole thread and I hope that we'll get to see more of your cool drawing. Um... also I noticed that your favorite manga is Hikaru no Go, so I wanted to ask you if you had any art drawn from that manga, if not I was wondering if you'd draw one where Hikaru makes the Divine move, that would be awesome


I havnt made any Hikaru no Go art, my work is just uncomparable to that manga. I havnt read all of the Hikaru no Go manga either. It was licenced before i could read the whole thing >_<
Hikaru makes the devine move??? O man... I so wanna see...



> ofcourse everyone loves the manga page because of my charcter


Of course =D


----------



## FollowerofSet (May 12, 2005)

Being a fan of FF8. I love you.


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2005)

You are amazing, dude. s

My request: Keep working on your own doujinshi and do less requests so you can get made. You have the skill to be somebody--seriosuly. There are a lot of published manga with much poorer sketches and designs than yours. Godspeed in your career as an artist


----------



## rokkudaime (May 13, 2005)

i like that itachi pic. can you do a gaara one?


----------



## saithan (May 13, 2005)

LoL, well to tell you the truth the manga ends in a very lousy way, I simply hate it, such a great manga being ended in an abrupt way. The anime is a lot better than the manga.


----------



## Frankto (May 14, 2005)

Well, I must say I'm very impressed with what you've shown here. I only have good words for the art you've shown us, it was quite something.

Which brings me to the point of his message: Since you seem to be taking requests, I was wondering if you'd consider doing a few piece for  (a 260-page RPG supplement based off Naruto). I'm always looking for artists and you seem to fit the description pretty well.

Since I myself don't make a penny off the book, it'll be a non-protif job where your only benefit is having your name in the credits and your site in my quicklinks (site which receives about 450 unique hits a day). If you're interested, send me an email and I'll get back to you as soon as possible.

Again, I both thank you and congratulate you for being such a good artist and making some of your art available to our greedy little eyes.



Good day,
Frankto


----------



## Valkyn Highwind (May 14, 2005)

Destiny-sama, we would be greatly honored if you were to grace our humble naruto project with some of your wonderful artwork.


----------



## Destiny (May 14, 2005)

Haha "Destiny-sama". That's a first, i'll do it just having heard that XD
I don't hav any intention to earn any extra pocket money for my work anyway. I just make em as a friendly gesture.
You can send me the details through opticol@hotmail.com, but your best bet is to contact me through msn at the same addy.


----------



## saithan (May 16, 2005)

Uh... do we get to see the result once you're done drawing it ?  :


----------



## Itachi (May 16, 2005)

wow that was the coolest ever  you need to draw some more <3


----------



## Destiny (May 16, 2005)

> Uh... do we get to see the result once you're done drawing it ?


Hehe maybe. I'll try to draw some more


----------



## ReapeR (May 16, 2005)

Daaamn.... I love your style.... such talent....:amazed


----------



## Jef88 (May 16, 2005)

destiny i'm a mangaka i like to be a pro are you a pro or something cuz you rule (it's not my style but its nice)


----------



## LMP (May 16, 2005)

I don't usually like to request things from elite artists because, well, they own and are busy, but ITS MY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW AHAHHAHA and I love your art, so 

If it's not too much trouble... something quick and cute of these kids would make me happy  

Link removed

if you're too busy, don't bother.


----------



## Sanji inactive (May 16, 2005)

Your artwork is amazing!  Glad to know you have your own style, and it looks fantastic.


----------



## Destiny (May 16, 2005)

Thanks all =D



> destiny i'm a mangaka i like to be a pro are you a pro or something cuz you rule (it's not my style but its nice)


Hehe, no im no pro. It'll b a while before i consider myself a pro ^^;;



> I don't usually like to request things from elite artists because, well, they own and are busy, but ITS MY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW AHAHHAHA and I love your art, so


lol of course. Expect it with a ribbon tomrrow =)


----------



## Norb (May 17, 2005)

Destiny <3 ^_^ can't wait to see your future baby xD


----------



## Destiny (May 17, 2005)

> Destiny <3 ^_^ can't wait to see your future baby xD


haaa...? lol


----------



## Destiny (May 17, 2005)

Well anyway... happy birthday LMP! ^^


----------



## Norb (May 17, 2005)

:amazed
=D good work =]


----------



## LMP (May 17, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> Well anyway... happy birthday LMP! ^^




omg *O*

You made them beautiful  

*saves


THANK YOU SO MUCH <3<3<3


----------



## silentruth (May 17, 2005)

i want one >.<


----------



## rokkudaime (May 17, 2005)

brillant work destiny.


----------



## Destiny (May 17, 2005)

Hehe thanks guys ^^
Glad u liked it LMP


----------



## Dragonzair (May 18, 2005)

haa! your soo cool! can you do one of asuma and kurenai?!!


----------



## Skoemie (May 18, 2005)

I hope you ain't mad at me but i kinda used the Haku you drew to make this...I am not good with clothes so i only used the face.


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (May 18, 2005)

Amazing! Out of all the artwork I've seen so far on this site, yours is the most original. Keep drawing, because I'll definitely be looking out for more!


----------



## Destiny (May 18, 2005)

Thanks! 

Dragonzair: I'll do one of Kurenai sometime later, Asuma maybe.

I cant see the pic Skoemie


----------



## Skoemie (May 18, 2005)

hmm... strange couse i can see it clearly... i'll look at it later, maybe i can see them because they are on my computer or something


----------



## Boreas (May 18, 2005)

Wonderful artwork, it amused me , especially the way you can do everything since frontpages to chibis and action scenes.

Apparently you're a fan of Saint Seiya Okada style, can I dare to propose you to draw one crossover StSeiya Naruto? Any character you want... of course the saint seiya character with his cloth/scale/surplice/kamui/soma on.


----------



## Destiny (May 18, 2005)

Skoemie: Im sure its my computer acting up on me, dont worry about it. I'll see it sooner or later.

Boreas: Yeah, im a mad Saint Seiya fan altogether. But drawing them is outa my league lol. The cloths are way too much for me, i cant compete at all >_<


----------



## Dragonzair (May 19, 2005)

yay thank you!!! if you can, do them together instead!


----------



## justafase (May 19, 2005)

Skoemie said:
			
		

> hmm... strange couse i can see it clearly... i'll look at it later, maybe i can see them because they are on my computer or something




It's because it's on a site that requires a password for US to see the pic. Go to  and host it there.

And edit your other post and take out that image cause it makes a password window pop up everytime


----------



## Dragonzair (May 19, 2005)

justafase said:
			
		

> It's because it's on a site that requires a password for US to see the pic. Go to  and host it there.
> 
> And edit your other post and take out that image cause it makes a password window pop up everytime


  and i've been wondering why some stupid password thing keeps appearing!


----------



## Skoemie (May 19, 2005)

I didn't know that... but now it must be working.. thnx dude


----------



## Destiny (May 19, 2005)

Yep, its working now. 
I dont mind at all by the way. Feel free =)


----------



## 9th (May 19, 2005)

Its kinda annoyin to see that some are better than me at drawing, even if you got a diffrent style..your is defiently better, keep em' coming


----------



## Destiny (May 20, 2005)

lol well i guess u cant help your feelings. There's always a better artist


----------



## Skoemie (May 21, 2005)

How do you prevent spots on the paper... when i draw with my hb i always get spots besause of my hand toutching the paper...


----------



## Haruka (May 21, 2005)

It's called cropping and Phtoshop.


----------



## Kyoshiro (May 21, 2005)

pretty nice.


----------



## kevm (May 21, 2005)

Wow, amazing work, I havent seen this thread before but your work is wonderful.  I hope you do more


----------



## Boreas (May 21, 2005)

Oh pity...but well keep doing your art, we are here to see your job


----------



## Shambler (May 21, 2005)

Destiny, your drawing skills are Teh Roxxor, please make some more for us!  : Personally I'd like to see a Naruto or a Hinata.

I'm currently using your Haku to learn how to colour in Photoshop CS. If by some miracle it turns out OK, I might try and post it up here.


----------



## naruto27 (May 21, 2005)

nice stuff. you have a good style.


----------



## Cre@t!ve (May 21, 2005)

totally awesome work, now why cant i draw >_<


----------



## Destiny (May 21, 2005)

thanks everyone!



> It's called cropping and Phtoshop.


Yeah pretty much, and an eraser helps also


----------



## Destiny (May 21, 2005)

Here's some nin designs for the narutod20 project. 
It's a smaller version, so it'll fit on the page.


----------



## Jh1stgen (May 21, 2005)

U got skillz! U ought to show ur stuff to kish and possibly work together to create new chars for the different village xp


----------



## Destiny (May 21, 2005)

> U got skillz! U ought to show ur stuff to kish and possibly work together to create new chars for the different village xp


Haha i wish XD


----------



## Norb (May 21, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> Here's some nin designs for the narutod20 project.
> It's a smaller version, so it'll fit on the page.


omfgwtfbbq <3
l33t stuff as usual
the big badass sword looks like cloud-like sword


----------



## steven. (May 22, 2005)

destiny question..whats this narutod20 project. i want to take a look so i can see more of your work which by the way is very unique and refreshing


----------



## Destiny (May 22, 2005)

Thanks.
Its this thing put together by a team on the net, i really hav nothing to do with it besides the artwork i produce for them, which is only one so far.
If u want to see more of my artwork, you're best to see them at King's Page


----------



## Kuchiose (May 22, 2005)

Destiny, dude, you got some serious pwnage linework man. I'm totally admiring your stuff. Awesome!!


----------



## Destiny (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Kuchiose. If only i was as good with CG, hehe


----------



## Valkyn Highwind (May 22, 2005)

steven said:
			
		

> destiny question..whats this narutod20 project. i want to take a look so i can see more of your work which by the way is very unique and refreshing



I suggest you check out Frankto?s Realm - Naruto  d20 then.


----------



## Kuchiose (May 22, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> Thanks Kuchiose. If only i was as good with CG, hehe



Well, we all have our strengths and weaknesses....and there's always practice.  :


----------



## Destiny (May 22, 2005)

hehe thats tru


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 22, 2005)

Destiny, you have been hiding here this whole time? Where is my tear siggy!! But of course Destiny, you know mine complements, so there is no need.


----------



## Destiny (May 22, 2005)

Sorry Dimez, i've been here and there lately. I'll make my comeback to RTM when i get the first chapter of my Naruto doujinshi finished. 
Destiny will return with a BANG!


----------



## Valkyn Highwind (May 22, 2005)

I can't wait to see your doujinshi, Destiny.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 23, 2005)

Aight! Can't wait then!


----------



## Valkyn Highwind (May 23, 2005)

Could you please do a leaf genin who wears a black trench coat (with the kanji for dragon on it). He also wears loose fitting jeans, a white short-sleeved tshirt, and a pair of metal plated fingerless gloves. His hair is black with a single, bold red streak that starts form over his right eye and goes straight back. He wears his forehead protector around his left bicep.

Think you could do that please?


----------



## Destiny (May 23, 2005)

I'll try to get the first chapter finished, but it'll take a while i think. I've already got the script and stuff written out, looks like it'll take it'll take quite a few pages.
I'll try to make that character for u sometime Valkyn.


----------



## omni1337 (May 23, 2005)

How did you get so good?
What did you take like a course or something?
I need to know!


----------



## Janocide (May 23, 2005)

excellent control of ur penciling and ur shading is just wonderful. proportions were just maybe a bit off but it didn't really matter, and to me it looked like ur own style. but u wrote these are old, so that doesn't matter at all.  nice job.


----------



## Destiny (May 23, 2005)

Thanks. And no, i didnt take any course to learn this stuff


----------



## Norb (May 23, 2005)

>.> am gonna stalk destiny on msn to get some previews of whatever's coming next xD


----------



## Valkyn Highwind (May 23, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> I'll try to get the first chapter finished, but it'll take a while i think. I've already got the script and stuff written out, looks like it'll take it'll take quite a few pages.
> I'll try to make that character for u sometime Valkyn.



Great thanks.


----------



## Destiny (May 24, 2005)

no probs

anyway, its not naruto related, but ive just made a new wallpaper for my site.

Autumn 1152x864 
Autumn 1024x768


----------



## rokkudaime (May 24, 2005)

your work never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Kurau (May 24, 2005)

I never post anymore, but jeez i just have to.. your work is just that good


----------



## Destiny (May 24, 2005)

haha thanks a bunch guys ^^


----------



## Destiny (May 28, 2005)

I started scribbling and kept scribbling. The result was this pic and a very blunt pencil.
Note: no eraser used on this pic, hence why its so unclean (unlike my usual work)


----------



## rokkudaime (May 28, 2005)

Are those just pencils? how did you get them to be so dark?
that is awesome!!!!


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2005)

That rocks so friggin hard!!!

Is that Cloud, or does it just look like him?

Regardless--rep for you!


----------



## Destiny (May 28, 2005)

Thanks ^^
Ah, its just a random character. Now that u mention it, it does look like cloud


----------



## rokkudaime (May 28, 2005)

Amazing Character design.


----------



## Norb (May 28, 2005)

<3 Destiny's work and you know i luff j00 xD


----------



## Destiny (May 28, 2005)

lol thanks norb


----------



## rokkudaime (May 28, 2005)

you are the best line artist ive seen in this forum!


----------



## Destiny (May 28, 2005)

Hehe thanks again rokku ^^


----------



## mellow kirby (May 28, 2005)

Wow you're one hell of an artist!! Have you ever drawn Zabuza? If not could you please make a quick sketch of him because he's my all time favorite anime character (I love big swords ) and I'd love to see him drawn by your hands!!

Keep up the good work


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 29, 2005)

Damn you Destiny! Stealing the spotlight again, even on this forum! And you managed to get more rep points than me at only 91 posts?!! Arrrg!!


----------



## kurisawa (May 29, 2005)

very, very impressive. i like how you detailed the characters' attire and all. really inspiring. i should share my work with you once i finish.


----------



## Xenophobia (Jun 3, 2005)

Your art style blew me away... I think I just became a fan of your work. hahahahaha

Destiny, what do you plan to do with your artist abilities?


----------



## Haruka (Jun 3, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Damn you Destiny! Stealing the spotlight again, even on this forum! And you managed to get more rep points than me at only 91 posts?!! Arrrg!!


 OOHH!!! Someone's jealous......


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 3, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> OOHH!!! Someone's jealous......



Lol, nah, He knows what I meant.


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 3, 2005)

^yo, im not trying to be offensive but werent you the one who had full bars of neg rep? i could be wrong.


----------



## Haruka (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, he was. I dunno how he got unbanned....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 3, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> ^yo, im not trying to be offensive but werent you the one who had full bars of neg rep? i could be wrong.



1. why do you care? This is not the place to be talking about my probs. 2. Haruka, Destiny is a net pal, he's one of the members to my forums, so I'm just supporting. He knows when i'm joking. And plus, I don't get banned, I get warned.


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 3, 2005)

^chill out, i was just asking. i apologise for any offense you took from my earlier post.


----------



## Tygrys (Jun 4, 2005)

What I can say... You draw the most beautiful fanart I've ever seen... I love your workarts ^o^ Itachi is great! I'm waiting for Gaara ^o^ I really want to draw so good as you. 
Heh i think I am one of yor fan now ^o^


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 4, 2005)

damn!! you got awesome skills man... would love to see more.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, your style is very original. Nicely done, it would look deadly in colour.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey there, Destiny. 

I actually, despite my earlier appeal asking you to ignore requests, have a request 

If you ever get the time, could you do some Genma art? I am having a hard time finding good Genma fan art online, and I think you are probably my fave fan artist, so that would be awesome


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Hey there, Destiny.
> 
> I actually, despite my earlier appeal asking you to ignore requests, have a request



That's just sad.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 7, 2005)

> That's just sad.



Yeah, it is. I already knew that


----------



## kanabyss (Jun 7, 2005)

wow, dude can i ask you something??

are you GOD??

i know its a violation for christians but you'll be my God from now til forever!!
i'll establish the Destiny Cult. lmao just joking. seriously man!!! YOU JUST RAWKD. Great Job. hoohoo

nice welcome for a newbie like me. Cool.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 7, 2005)

This is the first thread you visited? 

I am so jealous right now >.<


----------



## Even (Jun 8, 2005)

WOW, really good drawing dude!!


----------



## Destiny (Jun 8, 2005)

Wahaha thanks a load for all the good words *bounces off the walls*. My net has been cut off for the past several days cos my ISP were having some technical issues, but its great coming back and see all of your awsome comments. Thanks again =)




> Destiny, what do you plan to do with your artist abilities?


Hehe thats wicked, i hav a fan. Wellll... Im hoping to get a career in the 3D animation industry, so hopefully my abilites will be of some use in that department.



> Destiny is a net pal, he's one of the members to my forums, so I'm just supporting. He knows when i'm joking.


Yup yup =)



> What I can say... You draw the most beautiful fanart I've ever seen... I love your workarts ^o^ Itachi is great! I'm waiting for Gaara ^o^ I really want to draw so good as you.
> Heh i think I am one of yor fan now ^o^


Haha, i cant help but feel unworthy for the amount of credit your giving me. Thanks a bunch, and i'll be sure to make a Gaara one. I hav another fan! =D



> Wow, your style is very original. Nicely done, it would look deadly in colour.


Thanks, its always good to hear my style looks original. And i agree it would look 10 times better in colour, too bad im not so great in that department, hehe.



> If you ever get the time, could you do some Genma art? I am having a hard time finding good Genma fan art online, and I think you are probably my fave fan artist, so that would be awesome


When i get the time, i'll try to make a decent Genma. Dont worry about requesting anyway. Anyone can request, but whether i can get around to making it in good time is a totally different story. I've got commissions and other stuff that comes first 



> are you GOD??
> i know its a violation for christians but you'll be my God from now til forever!!
> i'll establish the Destiny Cult. lmao just joking. seriously man!!! YOU JUST RAWKD. Great Job. hoohoo


Haha holy cow thats a load of credit. Thanks a bunch, but sadly im not god... yet ^^


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

> I've got commissions and other stuff that comes first



For sure, dude. I would never ask you to prioritize my request, especially given the circumstances


----------



## kanabyss (Jun 8, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> This is the first thread you visited?




yep, first thread ive been to. . . and its great to see such artist. til now im still amazed.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 8, 2005)

How could you ever stop being amazed? :amazed

Destiny's PoT fan-manga page still impresses me, and I have never ever read or seen PoT.


----------



## Destiny (Jun 9, 2005)

Hehe thanks a bunch guys =)


Well here's Gaara (finally):


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

That is awesome!!!! 

Does he have an iPod?


----------



## Valkyn Highwind (Jun 9, 2005)

I love your rendition of Gaara.


----------



## kanabyss (Jun 9, 2005)

wow, wish i could be blind and not to see these great stuff. im jealous. 
you are the   est


----------



## Pat (Jun 9, 2005)

Really nice  Wish I had some skills like that...  Keep it up


----------



## Tygrys (Jun 9, 2005)

Kya B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Gaara ^o^ He looks so cute ^o^


----------



## silverwings (Jun 9, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> Hehe thanks a bunch guys =)
> 
> 
> Well here's Gaara (finally):



Wow!  He looks great!  Well worth the wait.   Love the little demon on his shoulder.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 9, 2005)

omg...I check out this entire thread. its awesome 

you know what would be totally awesome as well? jiraiya >_>;;


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Jun 9, 2005)

Destiny u did it again i dont know how can u suprize me all the time ^^ nice fanart


----------



## Ryu (Jun 9, 2005)

Holy Crap this is awsome!! :amazed 
I'd send some samples to whereever the hell you send stuff like this and get hired.. someplace! >_> 
....holy crap. *envy*

Know who you should draw? Kakashi. Kakashi would pwn all.


----------



## Norb (Jun 9, 2005)

Gaara looks good!! 
i like how you added the chibi shukaku XD
Great work as usual =) *does some private drooling*


----------



## ubernoob (Jun 9, 2005)

very nice stuff as i think ive already posted on the other pages, but i don't think they will let you stop drawing destiny till you get everone's favorite characters lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2005)

jkingler. I could've swear I posted it here before, but oh well, is anyone still up for some good kiss-ups?


----------



## Haruka (Jun 9, 2005)

You must give it to Chocobo!!  Man, you need to draw ANBU kakashi next


----------



## bigmac996 (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow amazing Gaara picture. I was so amazed earlier that I had to do up a coloring for you. I hope its worthy of your greatness lol. (oh, and sorry for not asking beforehand...)


----------



## Destiny (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks all. Looks nice bigmac


----------



## kanabyss (Jun 10, 2005)

hey, destiny, can i take a bit of your hair?? im thinking maybe your DNA can help me draw like those. . . cool man. . .  you're wicked


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 10, 2005)

damn! but u are good! i can never do anything like wat u did even though i took art class.


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 10, 2005)

yo destiny! why dont you join SkOTW? you would own everyone there!


----------



## Destiny (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks guys =)
Hmmm... i've never really felt like entering any art contests. Plus if its obvious im gonna own everyone, then i dont think its my place to be there anyway... its not my class, and i might come off as braggy. And even when it is my class, i always feel like im gonna lose anyway lol.
I dunno, maybe im just wierd.



Edit: Ah thats right, i may as well post this rough sketch i did. It's not Naruto related, it's a random Kingdom Hearts 2 fanart.


----------



## Norb (Jun 10, 2005)

Brat! we knw you're good *drools*
btw <-- norb =D


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 10, 2005)

join anyway. its not that easy to win it as you may think even though you are the best line artist ive seen.


----------



## Destiny (Jun 10, 2005)

lol i never did think it was easy, you was the one that mentioned i would own everyone here =P
But we'll see if i ever get round to entering.


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 10, 2005)

lol! i did mention that. it just means that we have to work harder if you are around. hope you join some time.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 10, 2005)

yeah, join the competition 

would be really nice to join with a jiraiya pic >_>;;


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 10, 2005)

^it is rare to find any jiraiya fanart isn it. maybe ill draw you some.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 10, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> ^it is rare to find any jiraiya fanart isn it. maybe ill draw you some.


Im a fanart collector who has over 1000+ naruto fanart pics, and of all the 1000+ I have only seen like 10-15 pics releated to Jiraiya. That makes it like over 1% of all the fanart pics contain Jiraiya. ONE FREAKING PROCENT!

I would love to someone to do some more of him, thats why I always say it :xp


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 10, 2005)

okay then. ill put some on my gallery.


----------



## Freija (Jun 10, 2005)

you never cease to amaze me with your art, it is superb!!!


----------



## pkafunk19 (Jun 10, 2005)

You have such a good understanding for lines, its amazing.  And you defintiely have a unique style which makes the naruto characters look so much cooler (almost bleach-ish, with the whole long and sleek look).

I like your art so much that it inspired me to post for the first time on these boards even though i've "lurked" on them for months.  (and _maybe_ i want to get my minimum 100 posts so i can get into the bathouse as well.......  )


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 10, 2005)

That's a freaking awesome job on the colored version. It goes well together. I hope that you and Destiny put ya names on it, because people on this forum happen to steal art as well.


----------



## Destiny (Jun 10, 2005)

Cheers guys. Well i dont bother putting my name on it cos people can easily photoshop it out anyway. Not much to do till u catch the f00l red handed.



> I like your art so much that it inspired me to post for the first time on these boards even though i've "lurked" on them for months. (and maybe i want to get my minimum 100 posts so i can get into the bathouse as well.......  )


Haha thats wicked dude =D
Speaking of which, i just hit the 100 mark =P


----------



## sasuke_sama (Jun 10, 2005)

This is one of Destinys works, but the coloured version thanks to Destiny for the lineart:



Hope it is well coloured.


----------



## clockwork (Jun 10, 2005)

Jkingler was right, You're damn amazing ^______^
Are you really from NZ? If so we rule.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

My rabid fanboyism is spreading!

I could help advertise for you in my sig, if you wouldn't mind XD


----------



## Destiny (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks kool sasuke_sama.



> Are you really from NZ? If so we rule.


Yep, for real. We rule



> I could help advertise for you in my sig, if you wouldn't mind XD


Hehe, you can if u want. I wouldnt mind =)


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

Done and done.


----------



## Norb (Jun 10, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> My rabid fanboyism is spreading!


I was a fanboy before you -_____-


----------



## jkingler (Jun 10, 2005)

But I am a better fanboy than you 

*points to sig*

So :nana

P.S. That new coloring is sooooo droolworthy.


----------



## Norb (Jun 11, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> But I am a better fanboy than you


Advertising doesn't mean fanboyism =D


His webby


----------



## jkingler (Jun 11, 2005)

> Advertising doesn't mean fanboyism =D



It does if you are a struggling artist who is strapped for cash but just is waiting to shine 

But seriously: Thanks for the links.

EDIT: Destiny, could you put those links in the first post for convenience's sake?


----------



## Sasunarulover (Jun 11, 2005)

I LOVIES THE CHIBIS!!! You draw soo well! do you do doujinshi?


----------



## clockwork (Jun 11, 2005)

I think you forget where I come into this argument.

e.g Nowhere.


----------



## Destiny (Jun 11, 2005)

lol



> Destiny, could you put those links in the first post for convenience's sake?


Sure thing



> I LOVIES THE CHIBIS!!! You draw soo well! do you do doujinshi?


Thanks. Im working on a Naruto doujinshi, but nothing concrete has been produced yet.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 11, 2005)

...Destiny, on a update, there is a challenge going on over at the forums, and I will bve using half of your style to the max possibility that I can. And I luv your site, it surely has out done itself better than mines [my webpage, not forums]


----------



## Destiny (Jun 11, 2005)

hehe kool thanks. Good luck with the challenge


----------



## clockwork (Jun 11, 2005)

Milky Bar Challenge!!!

Now theres like 4 New Zealander's on this forum I know of.

Brian Tamaki.


----------



## Darky (Jun 11, 2005)

hey destiny i love allll your work i dont really post much but i thought id have to  ive visited ur thread many times looking for new additions of ur art D  
i would like to ask will u take a request and draw my char i made up ? heres 3 different pics for reference (sp)


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 11, 2005)

i checked your site. it looks good. i see you like Nomura and Uematsu too. keep it up.


----------



## Destiny (Jun 11, 2005)

Ah Tetsuya Nomura and Nobuo Uematsu... two brilliant geniuses of our time



> Now theres like 4 New Zealander's on this forum I know of.


For real. I've only met few NZers on the net. 2 artists, and one of them is amazing. He's real talented with lineart (even makes Destiny himself go wow lol). We've been talking about meeting up in the coming weeks


----------



## saithan (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice drawings of kingdomheart and Gaara , keep up the good work.


----------



## less (Jun 12, 2005)

What the hell just happened?
Fifteen minutes ago, I was an arrogant, straight Itachi hater, who didn't even like fanart. Now I'm not only humbled and bi, but I've got an insane crawing for a Uchiha necktie. I'm so happy and confused.


----------



## Destiny (Jun 13, 2005)

Hahaha kool, i think =P

Here's something i made today. iPod themed, featuring Kikumaru Eiji from Prince of Tennis. 
I was just experimenting btw, i dont even know what the big deal is with iPods.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

Awesome! :amazed



> He's real talented with lineart (even makes Destiny himself go wow lol). We've been talking about meeting up in the coming weeks



:shoked

Can we see, can we see? Pwease!?!

EDIT: It's officially my new background. I wish I had an iPod even more than ever, now :sad


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow, indeed. 

I now have my holy trinity: you, him, and Clockwork.


----------



## Tygrys (Jun 13, 2005)

I love yuor work ^o^ Please draw more  And put atrs at Deviant becausce I have big problem to conenct with Forums and I can't see them T_T 
Could you?


----------



## Destiny (Jun 13, 2005)

Here's another iPod theme. A quick one this time featuring Fuji Syuuske from Prince of Tennis.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 13, 2005)

You did it again. I am not sure what it is that is so appealing about that ad campaign (but it's probably the colors), but you capture the spirit and infuse it with a healthy dose of anime. Well done


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 13, 2005)

Your work is amazing. The lines are so clean and the characters (OC or otherwise) are so elegantly rendered. Can't wait to see your doujinshi!



			
				Ryu said:
			
		

> Know who you should draw? Kakashi. Kakashi would pwn all.


I second this : I would love you to death if you have time to draw a Kakashi someday XD


----------



## kanabyss (Jun 13, 2005)

and he did it again!! wat a talent. class A artist. or should i say A+?!?


----------



## Haruka (Jun 13, 2005)

Destiny said:
			
		

> Here's another iPod theme. A quick one this time featuring Fuji Syuuske from Prince of Tennis.


God I hate IPods.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 13, 2005)

Yea guys, follow The links Destiny gave to ya, especially the forum one, cuz he is good!) We got the best of the best even if the forum is in the dirt. As of the topic, Destiny you are making a killing with all these pics. I don't know how you have time for work, other projects, requests, and to do fun stuff that you just feel like doing. As an artist, even I don't have that much time, and im soo younger than you. It's not fair.


----------



## Destiny (Jun 13, 2005)

Hehe thanks a bunch guys.



> God I hate IPods.


Thats insightful


----------



## Haruka (Jun 13, 2005)

No it's not. I have done alot of research on Ipods, and my conclusion is, that Ipods are a waste of money, and are overpriced for a thing with 6 year old technology inside of it.


----------



## Destiny (Jun 13, 2005)

lol i was being sarcastic. Either way, i dont fancy the iPods myself, but i dont hate them either. I just like the adverts


----------



## jkingler (Jul 27, 2005)

Destiny! How have you been, art-meister?


----------



## Fish on a Stick (Jul 27, 2005)

Holy crap it's des! Didn't expect to see you here.


----------



## Miss CCV (Jul 27, 2005)

Those are great! The summoning sketches are really kawaii haha!


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Des, when are you gonna post more pics?


----------



## inumonky (Jul 27, 2005)

destiny, you're art is amazing. i love it. i can't wait until you post something new.


----------



## Ame (Jul 27, 2005)

Bad ass linework man... \m/

Must...have... more....!!! XD


----------



## Norb (Jul 27, 2005)

dragonzair said:
			
		

> Hey Des, when are you gonna post more pics?


I'd suggest visiting his deviant page  or his website, both of which are accessible from the first post ^__^ His most recent works can be found on dA.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 27, 2005)

ive never really been into fan art. was just passing by when i saw your pic. and then  thats awesome. its people like u that make me forget haku is a guy.


a request if u have the time. could u do an ipod pic with lee doing his Konoha Senpuu (Leaf Spinning Wind). if so tx if not o well.


----------



## Jink (Jul 28, 2005)

wow awesome work destiny  i always try to get my drawings on my comp but the lineart looks like shyt, how do you get yours so clean?


----------



## Valkyn Highwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Valkyn Highwind said:
			
		

> Could you please do a leaf genin who wears a black trench coat (with the kanji for dragon on it). He also wears loose fitting jeans, a white short-sleeved tshirt, and a pair of metal plated fingerless gloves. His hair is black with a single, bold red streak that starts form over his right eye and goes straight back. He wears his forehead protector around his left bicep.



Did anything ever come of this request?


----------



## Haruka (Aug 27, 2005)

Des went bai bai long time.


----------



## Skoemie (Mar 6, 2007)

Bump... sorry I just love this artist


----------



## Mojim (Mar 6, 2007)

I go through all the pages, and all I see is...VERY AMAZING DRAWINGS! 
Your style is wicked


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 6, 2007)

Mojim said:


> I go through all the pages, and all I see is...VERY AMAZING DRAWINGS!
> Your style is wicked



I was going to say the same thing...


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 7, 2007)

nice drawings...im impressed...


----------



## Nejie (Mar 8, 2007)

I like it! It is very nice to look at...


----------



## Skoemie (Oct 25, 2007)

sory just had to bump again


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 25, 2007)

Omg a fellow NZ artist. I really like your art style XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG, this is really awesome


----------



## Skoemie (Apr 12, 2013)

Bump again, cause I don't want the thread to be erased.


----------



## Haruka (May 1, 2013)

jesus what a bump from the past

good god


----------



## tgre (May 1, 2013)

6 year bump

The mightiest of necrobumps


----------



## Ari (May 1, 2013)

too bad this guy doesn't post anymore

i'd like to see what his art looks like now..


----------

